

Ask HN: How many years has your Internet startup survived so far? - dablue

I'll start first, 8 years.<p>Given that 25% of startups fail the 1st year, and then half of those who survived the 1st year die off the 2nd year, and the 3rd to 5th years businesses are limping along and slowly dying off.<p>When I first started, I already knew these statistics, but I said, what the hell. I'll give it a try anyway.
======
studentscircle
mine has survived 6months and hopefully we will pull through the years.. :)

